# Looking for help on used equipment



## Mabren2 (May 26, 2016)

I have the opportunity to purchase some used equipment from a coworker whose husband passed away a few years ago. I have known the family my whole life, and I know anything he owned was well taken care of. The truth is, neither of us really know the value. Can you guys give me some ideas on where to start with price? She'll probably take what I offer her, but I want to be fair, as well as secure a good deal for myself.

The first item is a delta 36-474 table saw. It looks to be in excellent shape, as expected. I don't have a table saw now, so definitely an upgrade for me, haha.

http://i1231.Rule #2/albums/ee518/mabren2/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160526_175457523.jpg


Secondly, I'm interested in the delta 22-560 planer. I don't have a planer, or much room, so the benchtop appeals to me.

http://i1231.Rule #2/albums/ee518/mabren2/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160526_165546035_HDR.jpg

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## ironman123 (May 26, 2016)

Can't really help on the value but they look well cared for. Look new.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2016)

I've got the 34-444 saw. I've had it for 22 years, been a great saw. I'm not sure of the difference between the two, but it doesn't look very different from mine. The fence is the same as mine, great fence they don't sell anymore. Mine new was $1000 new back then. Were it me, assuming you want to be fair to your co-worker, I think $400 would be fair. The planer I don't know, I've never had a delta planer nor known anyone who has. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 26, 2016)

I was going to say 300-400 on the saw, but I would probably lean towards $300.

As far as that planer... if that's the one I'm thinking of, they're crazy hard to find parts for. I wouldn't offer a ton on it. Maybe $100. But that's just me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mabren2 (May 26, 2016)

Tony said:


> I've got the 34-444 saw. I've had it for 22 years, been a great saw. I'm not sure of the difference between the two, but it doesn't look very different from mine. The fence is the same as mine, great fence they don't sell anymore. Mine new was $1000 new back then. Were it me, assuming you want to be fair to your co-worker, I think $400 would be fair. The planer I don't know, I've never had a delta planer nor known anyone who has. Tony



Thanks for the reply. The guy was really meticulous and organized, and I saw the warranty card with the manual. It was purchased new from woodcraft in 1998, so maybe its just a slightly newer model than yours?


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2016)

I think it is the newer version of mine. By the way, the mobile base doesn't help you, it isn't attached to the extension. Don't ask how I know this.......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (May 26, 2016)

Tony said:


> I think it is the newer version of mine. By the way, the mobile base doesn't help you, it isn't attached to the extension. Don't ask how I know this.......



Haha, I noticed that, but I wasn't sure if that foot pedal in the middle lifted it enough to move it, and I didn't try it. Good info!


----------



## Nature Man (May 27, 2016)

I have that same planer, and bought mine a couple of years ago for $150. Bought it from a friend that was downsizing, and it had never been used. If the one you are looking at has been used, you could back off a bit on that price, perhaps $100. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2016)

I won't try to tell you what they're worth, because that can't be established by anyone IMO because it's subjective. If I were going to make an offer on them it would be around $350 for both. $400 if it makes you sleep better being a friend. If JR is correct about the planer, and I think he is, I wouldn't count that as more than $50 in your overall offer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 27, 2016)

On the saw, around 300 is fair based on what I see them sell for around here, the planer, 50.00 or 100.00 on a good day, it's only a 2 blade machine (Will still work but not quite as heavy duty) also with the Delta stuff from this era, lots of the parts are discontinued so if you need something major it's going to be a bit of a challenge to find them. (Had some issues with a lathe built just before the last change of ownership for Delta, was under warranty but parts had already been discontinued, took weeks to get them)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (May 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the replies. After Jonathan's reply last night I took a quick look at parts for the planer. I did find some on Sears site that were in stock, as well as several that weren't. I'm ok with walking away from the planer if you all feel like that is a smart move. I would like to start playing around with some projects that a planer would be needed in, but I'm sure I could use my neighbors some no more than I will be doing (mostly just turning for me right now).

However, now I am worried about the saw a little, too. I did a quick search for parts on it, and found virtually nothing available. Don't get me wrong, I would like to have some new toys, and I know it will be hard to find any equipment better cared for (hasn't been touched in 5 years), but that said it won't hurt my feelings to walk away if that's the smart move. I really trust your opinions, so by all means keep the info coming. Thanks!


----------



## Schroedc (May 27, 2016)

Sounds like you plan to put some miles on them, I might walk away unless I could get everything for about 300, or hold out for an old uni saw and a three blade planer. Rigid saws are decent and sell in that range too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2016)

I wouldn't be afraid of the saw, it was a good quality saw in it's day.You can find enough stuff to keep it going if anything ever does go wrong with it, but it will probably last you a long long time. I would go for it. As far as the planer, $50 bucks tops would be my offer, if you break it or burn it up who cares, trash it and walk away.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 27, 2016)

I think Colin hit it on the head with his evaluation. Like I said, I've never replaced a single part on my saw in 20+ years. I think it's worth $300 to gamble on. www.ereplacementparts.com has had all kinds of parts for wierd things that I've needed over the years. For $50 on the planer, same deal. If it dies in 6 months, you're not out a lot of money. That my thoughts. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (May 27, 2016)

Thanks for the insight! One other option would be she has a nice Shopsmith with a ton of extras...band saw(don't need), jointer, and extra tables, parts, blades, etc. I don't know a whole lot about them, but I did research them some a while back, because I thought it would suit my small shop well. One thing that bothered me was it seemed there were a lot of Shopsmith exclusive things that would wind up getting expensive. Also, I've seen such a wide range on the craigslist ad prices I wouldn't even know where to begin on an offer. Any thoughts on those? Its a 510, and he paid right at $3k for it new, that's about all I know about it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2016)

I personally never cared for the shopsmith, but that's just my opinion. Just to much time changing the set ups on them for me. 
I still say make an offer on the delta saw.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 27, 2016)

I've never used one either, but as I understand it the switching back and forth and trying to re-align everything is a PITA. I'm with Greg, take the TS. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (May 27, 2016)

Yeah, probably what I'll do. Really only makes sense since I have most of the individual tools anyway. For some reason I think they're cool, haha but realistically would probably only use it as a backup lathe and table saw, which is just more reason to look into the delta saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 27, 2016)

Making an offer to a friend can be tricky, don't want to offend them or have them later feel like you took advantage of them. The saw has a uni-fence, best fence ever made in my opinion, including biesemeyer. And a mobile base. I think $400 would be a fair price for it. Was going to include a link to an identical saw on Craigslist here in Phoenix, except no mobile base or Unifense, for $400, it's already gone, who knows what was actually paid though. The planer, I wouldn't pay much, like $150 as someone said. there are plenty out there and to be had, many better, and cheap.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2016)

And....the planer parts are not cheap. $35 just for one roller. Check em out and makes sure the rubber coating on em is still good. I have an older discontinued one and I'll probably junk it if I can't find some rollers cheaper. I only paid $50 for it but alas, I should have done some research on it first.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 27, 2016)

Something to consider... A quality table saw will cut wood well... but that's it. You typically don't get quality when you get multi purpose machines. Sure, they'll drill holes, turn stuff, cut wood, etc.. but they don't do it nearly as well as individual tools designed specifically for that purpose. A shopsmith is a great tool for a weekend warrior who needs to rip a board here or there, drill some holes, maybe turn a spindle. But for a woodworker looking to make quality stuff, I don't really think they're that good of an option.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mabren2 (May 28, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Something to consider... A quality table saw will cut wood well... but that's it. You typically don't get quality when you get multi purpose machines. Sure, they'll drill holes, turn stuff, cut wood, etc.. but they don't do it nearly as well as individual tools designed specifically for that purpose. A shopsmith is a great tool for a weekend warrior who needs to rip a board here or there, drill some holes, maybe turn a spindle. But for a woodworker looking to make quality stuff, I don't really think they're that good of an option.



Yeah that came up a lot when I was looking around at them a while back, and it makes perfect sense.


----------

